# HR54 very slow



## dinotheo

Folks,

I have an HR54 that has become extremely slow overall. 
Simple things like channel changes can take a very long time. Sometimes it freezes for a period of time. 
I have 2 Mini Genies that attach to it. A C61 and C61K

I don't know if this is related but recently I had a roofer go up to patch my roof. I had an old 95 dish blow off and the lag bolt holes were leaking. He was an overly friendly guy who said, "oh let me tighten the bolts on your existing dish". I asked him not to touch it but I suspect that he did. 

Anyways, at some point after that is when I started noticing my HR54 start to really slow down. Sometimes it is almost unusable. Often times I have to reboot the mini genies. 

My satellite signals before were all in the mid-upper 90s.
Since then, my signals are:

101 - all 97+
110 - 85 58 80
119 - 96+ with a 2 zeros sprinkled in
99 - mid 80s-mid 90s
103 - high 80s-low 90s

I know that previously my 99/103 strengths were 95+ and now they are lower. Would these lower signals cause my HR54 to act like this? My other receivers (Mostly HR24) are just a tad slower and might breakup for a second but nothing too bothersome.

Any thoughts? 

Thanks


----------



## jimmie57

dinotheo said:


> Folks,
> 
> I have an HR54 that has become extremely slow overall.
> Simple things like channel changes can take a very long time. Sometimes it freezes for a period of time.
> I have 2 Mini Genies that attach to it. A C61 and C61K
> 
> I don't know if this is related but recently I had a roofer go up to patch my roof. I had an old 95 dish blow off and the lag bolt holes were leaking. He was an overly friendly guy who said, "oh let me tighten the bolts on your existing dish". I asked him not to touch it but I suspect that he did.
> 
> Anyways, at some point after that is when I started noticing my HR54 start to really slow down. Sometimes it is almost unusable. Often times I have to reboot the mini genies.
> 
> My satellite signals before were all in the mid-upper 90s.
> Since then, my signals are:
> 
> 101 - all 97+
> 110 - 85 58 80
> 119 - 96+ with a 2 zeros sprinkled in
> 99 - mid 80s-mid 90s
> 103 - high 80s-low 90s
> 
> I know that previously my 99/103 strengths were 95+ and now they are lower. Would these lower signals cause my HR54 to act like this? My other receivers (Mostly HR24) are just a tad slower and might breakup for a second but nothing too bothersome.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks


I would not think those readings would cause your problem of being slow that you are concerned with.
When did your receiver get it's last software update and what version is it ?
Have you Reset the receiver using the Red button ? If it has been awhile I would do that ( pick a time that it is not going to be recording ).
After you Reset the 54, do this to each of the minis also.


----------



## studechip

Your numbers are slightly low on 99 and 103, but nothing that would cause a slow down in operation.


----------



## dinotheo

I forgot to mention that I have rebooted the HR54 a few times as this problem has been going on for a few months. Also, my free space is about 35%. it used to be full (1% free) but I deleted lots of things thinking it would help but no luck.
I am wondering if I should pay a company a little over $100 to get my signals back up to mid-upper 90s on 99/103. 

Thanks


----------



## dinotheo

I think that I may have fixed my problem. Fingers crossed. 
This thing has been atrociously slow for a couple of months.

So I just realized that my OTA channels weren't listed. I ran the OTA setup and then I noticed I had zero signal strength. I know that the coax feeding my AM21 has good signal strength as I have 2 other receivers in this closet with AM21s and they are good. 

So I powered off my HR54, unplugged the USB for the AM21 and now all is good. Channel changes are near instant. Before, they would take upwards of 45 seconds or so. 

The problems I was having with the HR54 weren't limited to just watching TV. Navigating the menu was SLOW as well. My Genie clients were affected as well. (They would disconnect often) 

Crazy that a faulty AM21 would cause all of these issues. And of course these buggers are pretty pricey on eBay.


----------



## jdspencer

I discovered recently that the AM21 doesn't work well with a recent update.
I have an HR44 and what I saw happening was the power indication would cycle about every 15s and it also responded slowly.
Unplugging the AM21 fixed it.
BTW, this thread is in the wrong forum.


----------



## dinotheo

jdspencer said:


> BTW, this thread is in the wrong forum.


Ahh crud. I must have seen HD rather than SD when I posted this.

Thanks.


----------

